# EOS Sakura vs EOS Kakashi



## Zef (Jul 1, 2017)

I feel like this has been done here before, but I wanted to pose the question again after scrolling through reddit. 





Location: Open Field 
Distance: 10 meters

Intent is too kill. 

Who wins?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2017)

Thanks to byakugou Sakura can survive even if Kakashi manages to land a few lethal kunai slashes on her. Unless Purple Lighting can evaporate Sakura(which I doubt) then even that won't be enough. And Kakashi seems unable to use Raikiri anymore now that he lacks the sharingan.

Kakashi is a skilled, cunning and fast ninja but Sakura is rather fast too given how she blitzed Shin who had eyes on the back of his head(literally), got one hit KO punches and a superior summon to what Kakashi got. The latest Boruto Databook also places her taijutsu quite high which shouldn't be surprising as Tsunade got a 5 in the previous databooks. Those two got some skill aside from raw power. Since Sakura resisted Toneri's genjutsu in the Last I doubt Kakashi can put her under a genjutsu either.

Furthermore Sakura got quite high chakra reserves as she could co heal the entire Alliance alongside Tsunade and still got enough chakra to keep Naruto alive and later to provide Obito with chakra to jump Kaguya's dimensions with Kamui(while a RSM Naruto clone reserves were stated to not be enough). In a battle of attrition even without the strain of the sharingan I do not see Kakashi lasting as long as Sakura.

Engaging Sakura in taijutsu would be way to dangerous so Kakashi's best bet would be to attack her with elemental jutsus but I do not see any of those to be enough to deal with baykugou which could regenerate even TSB wounds.

I'd say Sakura wins mid diff. Maybe high if Kakashi REALLY makes his tactical genius shine here.

Most folks here will likely give the win to Kakashi tho. Because Sakura loves Sasuke and is a fangirl with no self respect so there is no way she can beat anyone noteworthy and so on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Serene Grace (Jul 1, 2017)

The dudes on reddit man


Sakura wins

No sharingan means no sharingan pre cog, which means he doesnt get a vividly slowed down version of what is actually going down()()(3)().

She can take pretty much anything he has to offer thanks to Byakugou, while also eclipsing him in rese

While also being able to slow him down thanks to mini Katsuyu clones, of which would allow her to eventually land one of these which ends Kakashi's life if it directly hits him.

Sakura mid diff

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Trojan (Jul 1, 2017)

Sakura should fodderstomps.

Although if Kishi is the one who's writing the fight, I wouldn't be surprised if he showed Sakura as a fodder.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Serene Grace (Jul 1, 2017)

Hussain said:


> Sakura should fodderstomps.
> 
> Although if Kishi is the one who's writing the fight, I wouldn't be surprised if he showed Sakura as a fodder.


But Kakashi is smart, being smart means he can counter everything remember

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blu-ray (Jul 1, 2017)

>Plebbit

He has nothing that can put her down thanks to Byakugo and he can't avoid or defend from the sheer AOE of her Okasho. Kakashi wouldn't beat Tsunade, so I don't see why he'd stand a chance against Tsunade 2.0

Reactions: Winner 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Ayala (Jul 1, 2017)

There's very few people who can beat Kakashi, and even less those who can mid diff him. And all of them are million leagues above Sakura  


*Spoiler*: __ 



She was set to surpass him since the start of Shippuden, as Yamato points out. If EOS Sakura is the one Yamato was talking about, then she takes the majority, high diff anyway.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 1, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Bonly (Jul 1, 2017)

Sakura punches Kakashi and turns him into red mist without to many problems

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 1, 2017)

Meh, Sasuke seemed like he would fall into lava the moment his hawk was shoot down and he couldn't activate PS due to Kaguya's needles.

Guess Kakashi is more powerful and capable than him since he needs no summons or Susanoo to do the job.

Anyway, not every shinobi carries the same ninja tools that Kakashi had at that time given how everyone specializes in different things. Sakura was never shown using ninja weapons in part 2 so her doing what Kakashi did would be unlikely.

Kakashi himself was of no use when it came to help Obito to get Sasuke out of Kaguya's dimension and Sakura unlike him managed to hit Kaguya sans Six Path chakra boost.

Different skills and different tools.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SwordSlayer99 (Jul 1, 2017)

Sakura mid diffs Kakashi.Even if Kakashi hits her with a Purple Lighting, it will not kill Sakura as long as she uses Byakugō.
Kakashi doesn't have the Sharingan so he won't be predicting/dodging as easy as he could before.17 year old war arc Sakura could crack 200 meters worth of rock in a single punch,Adult 30s(somewhere around this age probably) Sakura should be much stronger.If Kakashi can't beat Tsunade(And he can't as she can tank a Raikiri to the body and a Kamui to the head and still arguably regenerate and 1 hit will kill him) then he's not beating Adult Sakura who is probably > Tsunade. Kakashi also can't kill Katsuyu who can spit acid at him and heal Sakura at the same time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Gohara (Jul 1, 2017)

Kakashi's character wins in my opinion as putting up a good match up against Rinnegan Obito's character is superior portrayal to anything that Sakura's character has done so far.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Mithos (Jul 2, 2017)

Sakura kills him with her Heruclean strength.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 2, 2017)

Gohara said:


> Kakashi's character wins in my opinion as putting up a good match up against Rinnegan Obito's character is superior portrayal to anything that Sakura's character has done so far.



Rinnegan Obito...who did not use neither his MS nor any Rinnegan abilities aside from black stakes which were still inferior to Madara's since they did not paralyze their target and Kakashi could pull it off easily enough.

Plus Obito willingly allowed Kakashi to stab him with chidori to get himself rid of Madara's cursed seal.

That makes Kakashi's feat kinda...not so much of a big deal. Almost as if Kiba killed old Madara who can't even go to the bathroom on his own lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AdamWiz (Jul 2, 2017)

Do people actually believe the "1000 jutsus" bullshit? Kishimoto was trying to hype Kakashi, and apparently it worked.

Anyway, Sakura wins high diff.

He's faster than Sakura, that's true. He's also better at taijutsu, Probably a tier or two.

But Sakura is better than Kakashi when it comes to stamina, strength and chakra reserves. Let's not forget The Great Katsuyu-sama! Without Kamui, Kakashi won't be able to avoid Katsuyu's acid. 

Sakura might not even need Byakogou, she can use her normal healing jutsu. She's skilled enough to heal injuries in a minute or two. 

Chakra scalpels are also dangerous 
But Kakashi's purple lightning is probably gonna force Sakura to use her regeneration jutsu.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jad (Jul 2, 2017)

If we take purple lighting into account, than yes. It easily circumvents her regeneration. Especially if we look at the anime (I assume for this thread it's canon).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FlamingRain (Jul 2, 2017)

Sakura blasts Kakashi apart once she actually manages to get her hands on her old sensei.

Many a clone will have died in the process.



Jad said:


> If we take purple lighting into account, than yes. It easily circumvents her regeneration. Especially if we look at the anime (I assume for this thread it's canon).



What does purple lightning do?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jad (Jul 2, 2017)

FlamingRain said:


> Sakura blasts Kakashi apart once she actually manages to get her hands on her old sensei.
> 
> Many a clone will have died in the process.
> 
> ...


Same as Raikiri. Maybe stronger as it can summon storm clouds apparently.


----------



## Skilatry (Jul 2, 2017)

Gohara said:


> Kakashi's character wins in my opinion as putting up a good match up against Rinnegan Obito's character is superior portrayal to anything that Sakura's character has done so far.



Why do you keep typing like this? Its weird.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## FlamingRain (Jul 2, 2017)

How does Raikiri circumvent Sozo Saisei, though?

The hole it pierces through Sakura would simply be regenerated from.

I'm assuming that Sakura's battle acumen and Taijutsu eventually eclipsed even Tsunade's btw, so if you mean he'd outplay and hit the girl in the head I doubt it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LostSelf (Jul 2, 2017)

Kakashi was chosen as Hokage, Sakura wasn't.

So, considering Kakashi was chosen as Hokage and not Sakura, we can determine that portrayal is in favor of Kakashi. so, Kakashi > EOS Naruto/Sasuke and Sakura.

Reactions: Funny 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Jad (Jul 2, 2017)

FlamingRain said:


> How does Raikiri circumvent Sozo Saisei, though?
> 
> The hole it pierces through Sakura would simply be regenerated from.
> 
> I'm assuming that Sakura's battle acumen and Taijutsu eventually eclipsed even Tsunade's btw, so if you mean he'd outplay and hit the girl in the head I doubt it.


I meant in a slicing motion. Like how he cuts thunder!



LostSelf said:


> Kakashi was chosen as Hokage, Sakura wasn't.
> 
> So, considering Kakashi was chosen as Hokage and not Sakura, we can determine that portrayal is in favor of Kakashi. so, Kakashi > EOS Naruto/Sasuke and Sakura.



Oh man. Well played!

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Charmed (Jul 2, 2017)

Now that Kakashi doesn't have the Sharingan, this is Sakura's win !


----------



## Gohara (Jul 2, 2017)

@ Arles Celes.

That's the part of the match up that we saw but part of the match up happens off screen and the next time that we see Obito's character after that he's significantly battle worn, and I don't see why his character wouldn't use any of his most powerful Techniques and let himself get significantly battle worn.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Jul 3, 2017)

Kakashi still wins.

He obviously won't wanna deal with Sakura in CQC due to her strenght.

Luckily he is smart enough to fight her using mid/long range attacks and use a variety of jutsu to keep her deadly fists away.

Raiton clone attacks Sakura from underground and gets destroyed/or injuries her and then gets destroyed by her but it leaves an oppening for her to get decapitated. 

Hell a barrage of lighting infused Kunais would ruin her day.

Kakashi takes it mid diff/hard diff depending if Sakura summons Katsuyu.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 3, 2017)

Considering this match is based on conjecture and Kakashi is featless, we'll have to resort to novel material. 

We know Kakashi can fight at least for an entire day with the Sharingan. Without it, it's logical to assume he'd benefit in terms of stamina. He has at least the first gate at his disposal and over a thousand jutsu. Without the Sharingan Kakashi would have had to develop a new fighting style, and given his age, talent, and intelligence, that'd be possibl Sakura cannot regenerate from decapitation, nor can she regenerate if she's dead. 

Shiden GG

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (Jul 3, 2017)

EoS ? So this is Sharingan Free Old Kakashi Vs Adult Sakura right ? 

Then Sakura would win. W/o Sharingan ı dont think kakashi gonna handle Sakura's taijutsu . Kakashi need to be act as a long range figher (or at least mid) But whole Naruto series portrayed Kakashi as close-mid range cqc proficient. 

So Hokage Kakashi needed better range feats to defeat a monster like Sakura. 

War-Arc Kakashi Vs War-Arc Sakura -> Kakashi 
But
EoS kakashi vs EoS Sakura -> ıt has to be Sakura.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Jul 3, 2017)

Santoryu said:


> Considering this match is based on conjecture and Kakashi is featless, we'll have to resort to novel material.
> 
> We know Kakashi can fight at least for an entire day with the Sharingan. Without it, it's logical to assume he'd benefit in terms of stamina. He has at least the first gate at his disposal and over a thousand jutsu. Without the Sharingan Kakashi would have had to develop a new fighting style, and given his age, talent, and intelligence, that'd be possibl Sakura cannot regenerate from decapitation, nor can she regenerate if she's dead.
> 
> Shiden GG



He fought Naruto and Sakura for almost an entire day at the beginning of Shippuden without forgetting the war arc so it shouldn't be a problem.

He losses precog but still keeps his speed and v2 bijuu matching feats, even then cqc is too risky against Sakura. 

Luckily lighting clones and shiden lighting running beast are still good options against her.

Shiden GG

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mithos (Jul 3, 2017)

Why is Purple Lightning defeating Sakura? Unless he cuts her head off, he can't kill her with it. And that's not likely at all to land given that (a) Sakura is skilled in evasion, (b) is superb at hand-to-hand combat by the EoS (rated 5 stars in her Boruto character profile), (c) has Katsuyu to support her, and (d) can control the space around her with her chakra-enhanced strength and stop Kakashi from getting close enough with one of her ground pounds.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 5, 2017)

Hussain said:


> Sakura should fodderstomps.
> 
> Although if Kishi is the one who's writing the fight, I wouldn't be surprised if he showed Sakura as a fodder.


This

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Icelerate (Aug 7, 2017)

Mithos said:


> Why is Purple Lightning defeating Sakura? Unless he cuts her head off, he can't kill her with it. And that's not likely at all to land given that (a) Sakura is skilled in evasion, (b) is superb at hand-to-hand combat by the EoS (rated 5 stars in her Boruto character profile), (c) has Katsuyu to support her, and (d) can control the space around her with her chakra-enhanced strength and stop Kakashi from getting close enough with one of her ground pounds.


Didn't that profile claim that Boruto, Sarada and Mitsuki have stats on par with Sakura?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NamesClassified (Feb 13, 2018)

FlamingRain said:


> How does Raikiri circumvent Sozo Saisei, though?
> 
> The hole it pierces through Sakura would simply be regenerated from.
> 
> I'm assuming that Sakura's battle acumen and Taijutsu eventually eclipsed even Tsunade's btw, so if you mean he'd outplay and hit the girl in the head I doubt it.


He was able to tag a jonin Rock Lee, so hitting Sakura shouldn't be impossible.


----------



## NamesClassified (Feb 13, 2018)

Mithos said:


> Why is Purple Lightning defeating Sakura? Unless he cuts her head off, he can't kill her with it. And that's not likely at all to land given that (a) Sakura is skilled in evasion, (b) is superb at hand-to-hand combat by the EoS (rated 5 stars in her Boruto character profile), (c) has Katsuyu to support her, and (d) can control the space around her with her chakra-enhanced strength and stop Kakashi from getting close enough with one of her ground pounds.


If Kakashi can manipulate Purple Lighting like the Lightning Cutter to form Lightning Transmission, he could just bisect Sakura and that should easily immobilize her. Her evasion skills shouldn't outweigh a Version 2 Jinchūriki's speed, who Kakashi could tag. While her raw strength is superior to almost everyone, her taijutsu abilities shouldn't be superior to EoS Rock Lee, who Kakashi beat.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Architect (Feb 14, 2018)

Kakashi lolstomps.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Feb 14, 2018)

Most of Kakashi's feats were thanks to the sharingan, now that he lost it he's merely a fodder.

Anyways Sakura would probably win but with high diff

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Alita (Feb 14, 2018)

Without sharigan she beats kakashi mid difficulty at most.


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 14, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Feb 14, 2018)

Sakura wins, Kakashi doesn't really stand a chance without the Sharingan

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame (Feb 14, 2018)

Kakashi low diffs Sakura.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 14, 2018)

I see that some people are using his novel feats but please be aware Sakura also has novel feats also she has survived a tailed beast bomb and fought a pseudo jinchuuriki by herself I can provide the link to the translations if needed.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## sabre320 (Feb 14, 2018)

Novel kakashi wins otherwise he loses mid diff..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hbcaptain (Feb 14, 2018)

EoS Sakura wins low diff in my opinion.


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 14, 2018)

Blu-ray said:


> He has nothing that can put her down thanks to Byakugo and he can't avoid or defend from the sheer AOE of her Okasho. Kakashi wouldn't beat Tsunade, so I don't see why he'd stand a chance against Tsunade 2.0


Don't see the point of this Necro since nothing has changed.



SakuraLover16 said:


> I see that some people are using his novel feats but please be aware Sakura also has novel feats also she has survived a tailed beast bomb and fought a pseudo jinchuuriki by herself I can provide the link to the translations if needed.


And it turns out she has the better novel feats by far. She stomps hard then. Good for you Sakura.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Architect (Feb 14, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I see that some people are using his novel feats but please be aware Sakura also has novel feats also she has survived a tailed beast bomb and fought a pseudo jinchuuriki by herself I can provide the link to the translations if needed.


hachibi tanked his own BB, but got his horn cut off by A and his tentacles cut off by big shurikens and chidori nagashi. 


Would be interesting to get my hands on that part. Send me the link.


----------



## AdamWiz (Feb 14, 2018)

Architect said:


> hachibi tanked his own BB, but got his horn cut off by A and his tentacles cut off by big shurikens and chidori nagashi.


Durability has always been inconsistent in this manga. I mean, Sasuke’s PS and Naruto’s Sage Art: Super Tailed Beast Rasenshuriken did not affect Kaguya yet Sakura’s punch broke Kaguya’s horn and made her bleed.


----------



## NamesClassified (Feb 14, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I see that some people are using his novel feats but please be aware Sakura also has novel feats also she has survived a tailed beast bomb and fought a pseudo jinchuuriki by herself I can provide the link to the translations if needed.


Kakashi already fought and tanked attacks from real jinchuuriki who should logically be superior to a pseudo one.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NamesClassified (Feb 14, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Most of Kakashi's feats were thanks to the sharingan, now that he lost it he's merely a fodder.
> 
> Anyways Sakura would probably win but with high diff


Even without Sharigan Kakashi's fast enough to outpace Rock Lee, durable enough to tank Jinchūriki blows and strong enough to make Obito cough up blood, the same guy who tanked multiple rasengans from Bijuu Naruto. People are underestimating this Hokage.


----------



## The_Conqueror (Feb 14, 2018)

Clone feint + Purple lightning gg


----------



## Marvel (Feb 14, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> Even without Sharigan Kakashi's fast enough to outpace Rock Lee, durable enough to tank Jinchūriki blows while also tanking a Senjutsu enhanced Rasengan from Minato and strong enough to make Obito cough up blood, the same guy who tanked multiple rasengans from Bijuu Naruto. People are underestimating this Hokage.


 And add on his Shinden is vastly more powerful than Raikri. And he has more chakra and stamina without the sharingan taking toll on him.


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 14, 2018)

The_Conqueror said:


> Clone feint + Purple lightning gg


A clone feint plus a Susano'o sword through the gut wasn't a gg for Tsunade, then a clone feint followed up laughably weaker attack isn't going to be gg against Bijudama tanking Sakura.


----------



## Marvel (Feb 14, 2018)

AdamWiz said:


> Durability has always been inconsistent in this manga. I mean, Sasuke’s PS and Naruto’s Sage Art: Super Tailed Beast Rasenshuriken did not affect Kaguya yet Sakura’s punch broke Kaguya’s horn and made her bleed.


Well isn’t 100% Sakura multi mountain busting with a bunch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvel (Feb 14, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I see that some people are using his novel feats but please be aware Sakura also has novel feats also she has survived a tailed beast bomb and fought a pseudo jinchuuriki by herself I can provide the link to the translations if needed.


Can you please. I want to use that in future arguments for Sakura.
I’ve heard she blitzed a special anbu or something too.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Feb 14, 2018)

Sakura’s raw strength is enough to knock down houses, and her chakra enhanced strength is presumably even higher than it was during the War. This means that she can create explosions that are likely hundreds of meters in circumference, which in itself would probably injure Kakashi quite badly and obliterate any of his Bunshin or summons.

At close range, her taijutsu/speed is more than enough for her to go toe to toe with Kakashi, if not eclipse him entirely. One solid hit kills him, whereas she can regenerate from all of his attacks and continue fighting relatively unphased.

His Genjutsu is useless against her.

Plus there’s Katsuyu. 

So yeah, Sakura wins with low difficulty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## NamesClassified (Feb 14, 2018)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Sakura’s raw strength is enough to knock down houses, and her chakra enhanced strength is presumably even higher than it was during the War. This means that she can create explosions that are likely hundreds of meters in circumference, which in itself would probably injure Kakashi quite badly and obliterate any of his Bunshin or summons.
> 
> At close range, her taijutsu/speed is more than enough for her to go toe to toe with Kakashi, if not eclipse him entirely. One solid hit kills him, whereas she can regenerate from all of his attacks and continue fighting relatively unphased.
> 
> ...


Sakura has virtually no taijutsu or speed feats on the level of or surpassing Kakashi. His taijutsu is on par with Rock Lee and he is fast enough to dodge multiple Version 2 Jinchūriki attacks, deflect Kage summit Sasuke's Chidori and blitz characters like Zabuza and Kakuza. If Kakashi can use Shiden to form Lightning Transmission, Sakura's not regenerating halve her body.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 14, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> Kakashi already fought and tanked attacks from real jinchuuriki who should logically be superior to a pseudo one.


Yeah but was it a tailed beast bomb?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 14, 2018)

I can provide the link when I get home.


----------



## oiety (Feb 14, 2018)

Levi Ackerman said:


> Can you please. I want to use that in future arguments for Sakura.
> I’ve heard she blitzed a special anbu or something too.



Here you go.

Kido's hype-

*Spoiler*: __ 




]
"The number of tails Kido sported was… nine in total. However, this time it wasn’t simply derived from that chakra cloak.

Could this possibly be… an actual tailed-beast transformation?"

"Upon consuming the tailed-beast drug, the transformations Kido underwent were largely different to those of this underlings.
The fact that their chakra volume would explosively multiply in a veil of faint purple remained the same, but for Kido, that cloak seemed like a hard sort of skin that covered his entire body. This was obviously very different to the translucent membrane-like appearance of his underlings."





Sakura's feats in fighting Kido-

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sakura punching strong enough to hurt a V2 cloak. "The outer skin was rock solid. Sakura felt as if the recoil of the attack itself was about to break her own body to bits. However, Sakura could also feel it in her fist that she had landed a solid hit herself.
As proof of that, large cracks had formed at the point of impact upon Kido’s chest. Small fragments began to break off and fall.
“What terrifying power you have, to be able to even damage me after I consumed the tailed beast drug. However-,” Kido smirked disconcertingly"
"Cracks appeared at the point of her fists’ impact. However, in the same manner as before, small fragments chipped and feel but the damage was immediately repaired.
“You have unthinkable amounts of strength, but at this point you’re just unthinking…” Kido "

Sakura tanks a tailed beast corrosive chakra tail through the abdomen and keeps fighting, activating Byakugo.
"Kido’s sharp tails flew straight at Sakura. However, Sakura didn’t dodge them. A thick tail pierced through Sakura’s abdomen with a loud _swoosh, _but Sakura took no notice and kept on running ahead."

Sakura spotting and tagging the weakness in a V2 cloak.
For a split second, Sakura saw a gap in Kido’s defense, and not letting it go to waste, she aimed a clean hit at the spot. It felt good. Upon the purple outer shell, a large crack appeared with a loud splitting sound.

Sakura using medical ninjutsu in the middle of a fight, as I mentioned earlier.
“While I was relentlessly punching away at you, I was also running my healing chakra through your body. The truth is, the moment a crack appeared, I’d it up straight way. That’s why on the outside, it looked as if you had taken no damage, and that my fists were no real threat at all.”
“You healed my wounds…? Why would you do that…?”

“Of course, that’s so your cells would die faster.” Sakura replied bluntly.

“To heal a wound is basically making the cells in that area divide and form new cells. That’s how you seal an open wound. However, the number of times a cell can divide is limited. Yes, Your armour is impenetrably hard. However, if you overexert and force your cells to incessantly divide, your cells there will die, and that part will become vulnerable. It’s one of the practical applications of the creation rebirth technique.”




Sakura finishing off Kido, breaking the ground open, ruining his balance before he can get off a Bijudama.

*Spoiler*: __ 



In her peripheral vision, she saw Kido open his mouth once again.

_Round two of the tailed-beast bomb!_

Sakura had predicted that.

“Haaaaaa!!!!”

At a distance of roughly ten meters from where Kido stood, Sakura lowered her body and slammed her fist into the ground.

The earth shook, and Kido violently lost balance. At that moment, Sakura jumped right in front of Kido’s face.

_Today’s second special serving of …_

_“SHANNAAAROOO!!!”_

Sakura used all of her remaining chakra into this one Oukashou punch, and aimed it directly at Kido’s chest.

Sakura could feel it in her fist that she had landed a perfect punch. As if to confirm Sakura’s thoughts, Kido’s body blasted ginormous trees and rocks to powder as he tore through them.

* Part five *

Kido’s body blasted through the forest as he had just been hit by a force like no other in his lifetime.




And the Bijudama tanking-albeit she only took half of it.

*Spoiler*: __ 





_Is this a tailed beast bomb?_

Immediately after, Kido fired the concentrated chakra ball.

It seemed as if the ball had been compressed whilst charging up within Kido’s mouth, for the moment it was fired, the diameter of the ball expanded to around one metre across, and blasted towards Sakura.

Sakura managed to dodge the direct hit, but it still managed to make contact with half her body. Sakura was blasted back through the forest




A few seconds later? Up and on her feat. Byakugo gets a pretty good feat for itself in healing a half Bijudama in seconds.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Sakura broke through the thick branches of the forest and finally stopped flying when she hit a massive boulder.

She crumpled down on to the floor, and couldn’t stand up immediately. It hurt to breathe.

After ensuring that all of her limbs still worked properly, Sakura stood up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## oiety (Feb 14, 2018)

Oh yeah, and the tailed beast drugs were made from Naruto's DNA, and utilized the body of a descendant of the sage of six paths.

OT: Sakura low diffs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 14, 2018)

oiety said:


> Oh yeah, and the tailed beast drugs were made from Naruto's DNA, and utilized the body of a descendant of the sage of six paths.
> 
> OT: Sakura low diffs.


Thanks I couldn't do it from the school computer.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Architect (Feb 14, 2018)

oiety said:


> Here you go.
> 
> Kido's hype-
> 
> ...


Was BB as strong as that of original jinchuriki? Did it ever explode?


----------



## oiety (Feb 14, 2018)

Architect said:


> Was BB as strong as that of original jinchuriki? Did it ever explode?



I'll go back through the novel and check. Give me a minute or two.


----------



## oiety (Feb 14, 2018)

Architect said:


> Was BB as strong as that of original jinchuriki? Did it ever explode?



Looks like what I put originally is more or less all the words spent on the tailed beast bomb. Here's the direct link, if you wish to validate that.




Its gonna be in chapter 7, parts 4&5.


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 14, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Thanks I couldn't do it from the school computer.



should you be browsing nf during school  time?
you naughty person


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 14, 2018)

_Kishimoto interview translation_

Q: Kakashi became Hokage before Naruto?

A: Ah yes. Naruto had grown tremendously but Kakashi had more maturity and great leadership ability.

Q: The readers were surprised. No more Sharingan Kakashi?

A: I had planned it for a while "laughs". Obito giving kakashi closure really spurred him on. Read the novel. But Hokage Kakashi without Sharingan eventually was on level with Jiraiya. It took him a while to adjust without Sharingan but he is a genius so he reinvented himself. Aside from Naruto, he was by far the strongest in Konoha.

Q: So everyone is happy?
A: Unfortnatley Gai is not.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Informative 4


----------



## Architect (Feb 14, 2018)

oiety said:


> Looks like what I put originally is more or less all the words spent on the tailed beast bomb. Here's the direct link, if you wish to validate that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No exploding mentioned. The way it is written gives the impression Sakura got injured pretty badly by the mere kinetic force or corrosive propeties of the BB (does it possess such?).
In manga, BB can explode or not, so sounds pretty naturally.


----------



## Architect (Feb 14, 2018)

Santoryu said:


> _Kishimoto interview translation_
> 
> Q: Kakashi became Hokage before Naruto?
> 
> ...


1) Kishimoto referring to the novel. - Does it sound like one more argument as to why it is canon?
2) Claiming Hokage Kakashi is Jiraya's level. - I already consider him to almost Jiraya's equal, before his toad pull their croaking technique, not in an overall firepower, but at least in a 1 v 1 (as far as we can say so about Jiraya) fight.
But that's actually interesting to hear Kishi's opinion on that.
3) Claiming he is the strongest in the Konoha. He was even during Part I, so...

Could you send me a link to the interview?


----------



## oiety (Feb 14, 2018)

Architect said:


> Sakura got injured pretty badly



Oh, of course. But I'd suppose the main point is that Byakugo allows healing from such an energetic attack.



Architect said:


> corrosive propeties of the BB (does it possess such?)



This is a good question. I'd imagine so, considering reference is made to the corrosive chakra in Kido's tails.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NamesClassified (Feb 14, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Yeah but was it a tailed beast bomb?


No just close quarter attacks. But tanking half of an inferior artificial Jinchūriki's tailed beast ball who's destructive capacity we have no idea about shouldn't promote Sakura beyond Kakashi's attack potency, when he was cutting actual Jinchūriki up like butter with his attacks.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 14, 2018)

Santoryu said:


> should you be browsing nf during school  time?
> you naughty person


No ;-; But it doesn't stop me.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 14, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> No just close quarter attacks. But tanking half of an inferior artificial Jinchūriki's tailed beast ball who's destructive capacity we have no idea about shouldn't promote Sakura beyond Kakashi's attack potency, when he was cutting actual Jinchūriki up like butter with his attacks.


How can we say if it's inferior it was made from the real thing and increased the chakra amount and potency. Apparently it was extremely powerful if it sent her flying through multiple trees or something.


----------



## Ayala (Feb 14, 2018)

Santoryu said:


> _Kishimoto interview translation_
> 
> Q: Kakashi became Hokage before Naruto?
> 
> ...



Wow is this real? Best thing i heard today, the downplay is finally gone. Saving it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Feb 14, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> Sakura has virtually no taijutsu or speed feats on the level of or surpassing Kakashi. His taijutsu is on par with Rock Lee and he is fast enough to dodge multiple Version 2 Jinchūriki attacks, deflect Kage summit Sasuke's Chidori and blitz characters like Zabuza and Kakuza. If Kakashi can use Shiden to form Lightning Transmission, Sakura's not regenerating halve her body.



He did all or most of these things with Sharingan precognition. Also, his taijutsu is definitely below Rock Lee’s, that much is made clear by the databook. 

Adult Sakura has 5/5 stars in unarmed combat according to the Boruto databook. Regarding feats: she blitzed Shin, and she dodged attacks from a pseudo-Kyuubi jinchuuriki around the time of The Last. During the War Arc, she reacted to Kaguya’s chakra arm, which had been regarded as impossibly fast by Naruto and Sasuke. 

_If_ he can channel Shiden for Lightning Transmission, Sakura can just duck to avoid it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Feb 14, 2018)

But tbh all it takes to defeat Sakura is to infuriate her by roasting her parenting skills and her sex life.

1 smash = collapse

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sabre320 (Feb 14, 2018)

So in kishis own words kakashi is by far the strongest in konoha beside the rikudo duo ...awnsers the question..


----------



## FlamingRain (Feb 14, 2018)

Santoryu said:


> A: I had planned it for a while "laughs". Obito giving kakashi closure really spurred him on. Read the novel. But Hokage Kakashi without Sharingan eventually was *on level with Jiraiya*. It took him a while to adjust without Sharingan but he is a genius so he reinvented himself. Aside from Naruto, he was by far the strongest in Konoha.



So the power levels _didn't_ progress way beyond them after all, and there was no "downgrade" to the Hokage title.

Nice.

What about Kabuto, though?


----------



## sabre320 (Feb 14, 2018)

So in kishis own words kakashi is by far the strongest in konoha beside the rikudo duo ...awnsers the question..


FlamingRain said:


> So the power levels _didn't_ progress way beyond them after all, and there was no "downgrade" to the Hokage title.
> 
> Nice.
> 
> What about Kabuto, though?


If we go by novel feats he is stronger then jirayia ....he beat a dude who was embarassing ei and had amazing raiton feats.


----------



## FlamingRain (Feb 14, 2018)

sabre320 said:


> If we go by novel feats he is stronger then jirayia ....he beat a dude who was embarassing ei and had amazing raiton feats.



Kishi apparently said Kakashi was on level with Jiraiya, though, not stronger. If anything that just goes to show how not everybody is equally impressed when looking at the same feats and that the author is no exception.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## sabre320 (Feb 14, 2018)

FlamingRain said:


> Kishi apparently said Kakashi was on level with Jiraiya, though, not stronger. If anything that just goes to show how not everybody is equally impressed when looking at the same feats and that the author is no exception.


Or maybe the author sees jirayia much higher then the fandom especially with the specially mentioned frogsong.


----------



## FlamingRain (Feb 14, 2018)

sabre320 said:


> Or maybe the author sees jirayia much higher then the fandom especially with the specially mentioned frogsong.



Well sure. That's why I said what I did.

I would say that's likely the case with quite a few characters. Kishi doesn't write specifically for the NBD anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NamesClassified (Feb 14, 2018)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> He did all or most of these things with Sharingan precognition. Also, his taijutsu is definitely below Rock Lee’s, that much is made clear by the databook.
> 
> Adult Sakura has 5/5 stars in unarmed combat according to the Boruto databook. Regarding feats: she blitzed Shin, and she dodged attacks from a pseudo-Kyuubi jinchuuriki around the time of The Last. During the War Arc, she reacted to Kaguya’s chakra arm, which had been regarded as impossibly fast by Naruto and Sasuke.
> 
> _If_ he can channel Shiden for Lightning Transmission, Sakura can just duck to avoid it.


Kakashi beat EoS Rock Lee after he lost his Sharigan and he deflected Sasuke's Chidori while his sharigan was covered. Being fast enough to blitz Kakazu shouldn't be attributed to his Dojutsu, as it has nothing to do with his speed. Those databooks also placed Chiyo and Hidan higher in taijustu then Kakazu, which is blatantly untrue so....


She has to be fast enough to avoid Shiden, but she not. Dodging attacks from one pseudo Jinchuriki is below Kakashi dodging multiple real ones. Blitzing Shin isn't as great a feat as deflecting a Chidori from someone fast enough react to the 4th Raikage. Sakura dodging Kaguya attack is commendable, but Kakashi has to many speed/reaction feats compared to Sakura


----------



## sabre320 (Feb 14, 2018)

He beat adult lee in cqc?????? and he parried adult sasuke?


----------



## Mithos (Feb 14, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> If Kakashi can manipulate Purple Lighting like the Lightning Cutter to form Lightning Transmission, he could just bisect Sakura and that should easily immobilize her. Her evasion skills shouldn't outweigh a Version 2 Jinchūriki's speed, who Kakashi could tag. While her raw strength is superior to almost everyone, her taijutsu abilities shouldn't be superior to EoS Rock Lee, who Kakashi beat.



Speed =/= evasion. "Tagging" a V2 Jinchuriki doesn't mean Kakashi can cut Sakura in half.

Her hand-to-hand combat abilities don't have to be superior to Rock Lee's because a) Kakashi can't block or parry her strikes and b) she can hurt him without touching him with massive shock-waves.

You're proposing that Kakashi, who even with the Sharingan never cut anyone in half despite his many fights in the manga, is going to cut in half Sakura, who is highly skilled in anticipating and evading attacks as well as close combat. It's not realistic, or practical.


----------



## Architect (Feb 14, 2018)

Mithos said:


> who even with the Sharingan never cut anyone in half despite his many fights in the manga,

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 14, 2018)

Santoryu said:


> _Kishimoto interview translation_
> 
> Q: Kakashi became Hokage before Naruto?
> 
> ...


Source? Only the first part of the interview (about his leadership being the reason he was elected) is ringing any bells.

Don't want this to be another _"Kishi said Itachi would beat madara" _type deal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NamesClassified (Feb 14, 2018)

Mithos said:


> Speed =/= evasion. "Tagging" a V2 Jinchuriki doesn't mean Kakashi can cut Sakura in half.
> 
> Her hand-to-hand combat abilities don't have to be superior to Rock Lee's because a) Kakashi can't block or parry her strikes and b) she can hurt him without touching him with massive shock-waves.
> 
> You're proposing that Kakashi, who even with the Sharingan never cut anyone in half despite his many fights in the manga, is going to cut in half Sakura, who is highly skilled in anticipating and evading attacks as well as close combat. It's not realistic, or practical.


I only brought Rock Lee up because someone stated her raw taijustu is up to par or surpassing Kakashi's, which is untrue. How are shockwaves gonna damage him? When have they damaged anyone by themselves?

He tagged and cut through the massive chakra limbs of a Jinchuriki in the anime and manga with Lightning Transmission so they can cut through Sakura to. Sakura has never intercepted or evaded anyone noteworthy in the series, so to just assume she can tag and evade Kakashi who has evaded attacks from the likes of Hidan despite his range adavantage while also evading multiple tailed beast in the War Arc just makes no sense. 

This is all disregarding the numerous ninjustu techniques he could use to catch her off guard like Lightning clone or Hidden Mist Jutsu and all his other long range ones. Sakura's strong, but not fast or versatile enough.


----------



## Euraj (Feb 14, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> I only brought Rock Lee up because someone stated her raw taijustu is up to par or surpassing Kakashi's, which is untrue. How are shockwaves gonna damage him? When have they damaged anyone by themselves?


 It's kind of a common sense thing. Like, most of Naruto's FRS haven't killed people, but you wouldn't argue that they can't. Sakura blew a large stone to smithereens without touching it. Common sense would dictate if the same concussive force was in front of a human being, it probably wouldn't go through them.



> He tagged and cut through the massive chakra limbs of a Jinchuriki in the anime and manga with Lightning Transmission so they can cut through Sakura to. Sakura has never intercepted or evaded anyone noteworthy in the series, so to just assume she can tag and evade Kakashi who has evaded attacks from the likes of Hidan despite his range adavantage while also evading multiple tailed beast in the War Arc just makes no sense.


 She evaded Sasori even without Chiyo's help and Hidan called his attacks the slowest in Akatsuki.



> This is all disregarding the numerous ninjustu techniques he could use to catch her off guard like Lightning clone or Hidden Mist Jutsu and all his other long range ones. Sakura's strong, but not fast or versatile enough.


And Sakura could just roll over him with Katsuyu. If they were to both go for their most practical options right off the batt as you'd have Kakashi do, she'd win.



Blu-ray said:


> Source? Only the first part of the interview (about his leadership being the reason he was elected) is ringing any bells.
> 
> Don't want this to be another _"Kishi said Itachi would beat madara" _type deal.


I question this. Usually you can drop a line from an interview in google and it'll find it right away but I'm not getting any hits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## oiety (Feb 14, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> Sakura has never intercepted or evaded anyone noteworthy in the series

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 14, 2018)

welp. I guess it's time for me to jump on the Jiraiya=Pain bandwagon. 

 Still, if Kakashi was noted to be noticeably stronger than the rest of Konoha, which includes Sakura (who is supposed to surpass Tsunade or at least be comparable), I guess this finally puts the notion that Tsunade is Jiraiya's peer in combat to rest?

And here's the source


*Spoiler*: __ 





the source is me!!! At the very least it brought some of you joy? I'm sorry to the sexy Kakashi fans for getting your hopes up 

but think about it, do you really think Kishimoto would downgrade Kakashi and compare him to a mere Sannin!?

additional transcript

Q: did Sakura ever surpass Kakashi
A:

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mithos (Feb 14, 2018)

I guess I stand corrected on 'never.' Still not remotely impressive enough to suggest he could cut Sakura in half.

I guess I should amend my statement to never against a Kage level character. Not to mention he quite possibly had help from teammates to set up the conditions for that example. It doesn't look like he was even armed. 



NamesClassified said:


> I only brought Rock Lee up because someone stated her raw taijustu is up to par or surpassing Kakashi's, which is untrue. How are shockwaves gonna damage him? When have they damaged anyone by themselves?



KN4 waved his arms and created a shock-wave that destroyed Orochimaru's _Formation of Ten Thousand Snakes_. Sakura's ground pound against the Juublings sent them sprawling dozens of meters into the air. That kind of force is going to hurt - not to mention the possibility of being hit by debris, as well as being left open to a follow-up attack.



> He tagged and cut through the massive chakra limbs of a Jinchuriki in the anime and manga with Lightning Transmission so they can cut through Sakura to. Sakura has never intercepted or evaded anyone noteworthy in the series, so to just assume she can tag and evade Kakashi who has evaded attacks from the likes of Hidan despite his range adavantage while also evading multiple tailed beast in the War Arc just makes no sense.



He can cut through her if he hits her, but he won't land a clean hit like that.

Sakura was praised for her anticipatory and evasive skills against Sasori, and has extensive evasive training under Tsunade. She only got better in adulthood as she increased her hand-to-hand combat skill (requires evasion). She managed to defend herself against Shin (an MS-user) and a bunch of his clones for an undisclosed period of time without taking any fatal wounds, without _Creation Rebirth: One Hundred Healings_ or Katsuyu.

If she can't evade in time, she can smash the ground with her foot or fist to disrupt his footing/knock him away, or summon Katsuyu to intercept/block/elevate her out of the way. 



> This is all disregarding the numerous ninjustu techniques he could use to catch her off guard like Lightning clone or Hidden Mist Jutsu and all his other long range ones. Sakura's strong, but not fast or versatile enough.



His other ninjutsu aren't likely to do much against _Creation Rebirth_ or Katsuyu. She was quick enough to dodge the initial attack from Kaguya's chakra arms (stated by Naruto to be fast), and survive against Shin.

Speed isn't really an issue because she's fast enough to keep up, and that's all that matters. She can compensate for being slower with the area of effect of her ground pounds, Katsuyu, and her immortality via _Creation Rebirth_. 

Basically, Kakashi can't ever get caught off-guard in the giant blast radius of a ground pound, get hit by huge blasts of acid or smaller blasts from multiple Katsuyu clones, or block, while at the same time needing to outmaneuver her so badly that he cleaves her in two.  

If he's even slightly off (she dodges even just a little bit), she retaliates and he dies, and then she regenerates. 

She's a Kage level fighter, having inherited the power of a Hokage and Sannin, who specializes in hand-to-hand combat and evasion. It's just not feasible.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NamesClassified (Feb 14, 2018)

Euraj said:


> It's kind of a common sense thing. Like, most of Naruto's FRS haven't killed people, but you wouldn't argue that they can't. Sakura blew a large stone to smithereens without touching it. Common sense would dictate if the same concussive force was in front of a human being, it probably wouldn't go through them.
> 
> She evaded Sasori even without Chiyo's help and Hidan called his attacks the slowest in Akatsuki.
> 
> ...


I don't have to question Naruto's attack because it has killed people. Sakura's shock-waves have not. If Kakashi can tank attacks from tailed beast, featless shock-waves won't hurt him.

You're comparing a bunch of fodder puppets to Hidan, who was tagging a jonin as skilled as Asuma and tailed beast? 

I'm not having Kakashi do anything, the manga itself stated Kakashi main MO is to use diversionary tactics like Lightning Clone right off the bat. Summoning that big slug ain't Sakura's.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 14, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> I don't have to question Naruto's attack because it has killed people. Sakura's shock-waves have not. If Kakashi can tank attacks from tailed beast, featless shock-waves won't hurt him.
> 
> You're comparing a bunch of fodder puppets to Hidan, who was tagging a jonin as skilled as Asuma and tailed beast?
> 
> I'm not having Kakashi do anything, the manga itself stated Kakashi main MO is to use diversionary tactics like Lightning Clone right off the bat. Summoning that big slug ain't Sakura's.


Well, Sakura won't rush him she'll wait for him to attack and then counter attack. We can't really call these puppets fodder because they have taken over a country. Sakura has also tanked a tailed beast bomb (half of it) so that feat overshadows what Kakashi tanked because if he was to try to do the same thing he would die.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 14, 2018)

Santoryu said:


> _Kishimoto interview translation_
> 
> Q: Kakashi became Hokage before Naruto?
> 
> ...





Architect said:


> 1) Kishimoto referring to the novel. - Does it sound like one more argument as to why it is canon?
> 2) Claiming Hokage Kakashi is Jiraya's level. - I already consider him to almost Jiraya's equal, before his toad pull their croaking technique, not in an overall firepower, but at least in a 1 v 1 (as far as we can say so about Jiraya) fight.
> But that's actually interesting to hear Kishi's opinion on that.
> 3) Claiming he is the strongest in the Konoha. He was even during Part I, so...
> ...





Limbo said:


> Wow is this real? Best thing i heard today, the downplay is finally gone. Saving it.





FlamingRain said:


> So the power levels _didn't_ progress way beyond them after all, and there was no "downgrade" to the Hokage title.
> 
> Nice.
> 
> What about Kabuto, though?





sabre320 said:


> So in kishis own words kakashi is by far the strongest in konoha beside the rikudo duo ...awnsers the question..
> 
> If we go by novel feats he is stronger then jirayia ....he beat a dude who was embarassing ei and had amazing raiton feats.





FlamingRain said:


> Kishi apparently said Kakashi was on level with Jiraiya, though, not stronger. If anything that just goes to show how not everybody is equally impressed when looking at the same feats and that the author is no exception.





Santoryu said:


> welp. I guess it's time for me to jump on the Jiraiya=Pain bandwagon.
> 
> Still, if Kakashi was noted to be noticeably stronger than the rest of Konoha, which includes Sakura (who is supposed to surpass Tsunade or at least be comparable), I guess this finally puts the notion that Tsunade is Jiraiya's peer in combat to rest?
> 
> ...


All this time I wondered how so many people in the YouTube comment section could fall for _"Kishi said Itachi would beat Madara in an interview!" _despite not one of them ever actually seeing it even years later.

This thread answered my question since no less than 8 people in _one thread _fell for the same thing while only 2 were skeptical. If nothing else it was a very telling social experiment. How disappointing.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NamesClassified (Feb 14, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Well, Sakura won't rush him she'll wait for him to attack and then counter attack. We can't really call these puppets fodder because they have taken over a country. Sakura has also tanked a tailed beast bomb (half of it) so that feat overshadows what Kakashi tanked because if he was to try to do the same thing he would die.


Lightning clones attack of their own volition and like you said Sakura's going to counterattack and get caught off guard just like Pain did.

The puppets took on a country of unknown size and military might, but we know Hidan killed Asuma, took on the Two Tails(with help) and the tailed beast Kakashi fought are....TAILED BEAST!!! Puppets are fodder.

I'm not claiming that Kakashi is more durable than Creation Rebirth, but if Sakura gets bisected by Lightning Transmission, she's done for.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 14, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> Lightning clones attack of their own volition and like you said Sakura's going to counterattack and get caught off guard just like Pain did.
> 
> The puppets took on a country of unknown size and military might, but we know Hidan killed Asuma, took on the Two Tails(with help) and the tailed beast Kakashi fought are....TAILED BEAST!!! Puppets are fodder.
> 
> I'm not claiming that Kakashi is more durable than Creation Rebirth, but if Sakura gets bisected by Lightning Transmission, she's done for.


Even if she was bisected that's where Katsuya would come into play (she is capable of putting her back together and defending her in the process). A pseudo jinchuuriki had just as much chakra and has shown to be able to replicate a tailed beast bomb. A medical ninja like Sakura is always aware of her surroundings so he wouldn't be able to catch her off guard if Sasori couldn't.


----------



## Buuhan (Feb 14, 2018)

Katsuyu putting her back together is a slow process. What is he bisects her head as opposed to her torso?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 14, 2018)

Buuhan said:


> Katsuyu putting her back together is a slow process. What is he bisects her head as opposed to her torso?


As easy as that sounds it's not like Sakura would stand there as he aims for her head she would probably dodge the headshot and take the hit somewhere else. Plus we don't know how fast or slow the process is so we can't say whether it is slow or fast. Plus Katsuya is more than capable enough to protect Sakura while healing her especially since if push comes to shove she can absorb sakura inside her.


----------



## NamesClassified (Feb 14, 2018)

Mithos said:


> I guess I stand corrected on 'never.' Still not remotely impressive enough to suggest he could cut Sakura in half.
> 
> I guess I should amend my statement to never against a Kage level character. Not to mention he quite possibly had help from teammates to set up the conditions for that example. It doesn't look like he was even armed.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure why your giving Kn4 feats. Anyway I don't have to think that dazing a bunch of Juubi clones who were getting one shot by Chunin means she will hurt Kakashi. Maneuvering through rubble won't be hard but if it is he can use grappling hook tools to pull himself around like he did against Kakazu's Hearts.

Again your saying Sakura can keep up and avoid Kakashi's Shiden, but all your giving me is praise and commendations from others and no actual speed or evasive feats that are on par with Kakashi. Her fight with Shin was great, but he's a featless character who we can't scale.

Katsuyu will be a problem because of her size, but if his Lightning Transmissions can restrict even the Gedo Mazo(briefly) and evade and hurt Nue, who is a large creature itself using Shiden then he can dish out pain to the Slug. I think Kakashi could get overwhelmed fighting the regenerative Slug's acid and Sakura, but she's not winning alone. If Kakashi can catch her off guard and hit her with Lighting Transmission before she summons the slug(not her immediate MO), she's not tanking it.


----------



## Buuhan (Feb 14, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> As easy as that sounds it's not like Sakura would stand there as he aims for her head she would probably dodge the headshot and take the hit somewhere else. Plus we don't know how fast or slow the process is so we can't say whether it is slow or fast. Plus Katsuya is more than capable enough to protect Sakura while healing her especially since if push comes to shove she can absorb sakura inside her.


I know that, but Kakashi won't be killed by a simple ground pound and shake up. I agree its an interesting fight, but it wont be simple in any way.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 14, 2018)

Buuhan said:


> I know that, but Kakashi won't be killed by a simple ground pound and shake up. I agree its an interesting fight, but it wont be simple in any way.


I agree.


NamesClassified said:


> I'm not sure why your giving Kn4 feats. Anyway I don't have to think that dazing a bunch of Juubi clones who were getting one shot by Chunin means she will hurt Kakashi. Maneuvering through rubble won't be hard but if it is he can use grappling hook tools to pull himself around like he did against Kakazu's Hearts.
> 
> Again your saying Sakura can keep up and avoid Kakashi's Shiden, but all your giving me is praise and commendations from others and no actual speed or evasive feats that are on par with Kakashi. Her fight with Shin was great, but he's a featless character who we can't scale.
> 
> Katsuyu will be a problem because of her size, but if his Lightning Transmissions can restrict even the Gedo Mazo(briefly) and evade and hurt Nue, who is a large creature itself using Shiden then he can dish out pain to the Slug. I think Kakashi could get overwhelmed fighting the regenerative Slug's acid and Sakura, but she's not winning alone. If Kakashi can catch her off guard and hit her with Lighting Transmission before she summons the slug(not her immediate MO), she's not tanking it.


Katsuyu is the most durable summon for a reason. All it takes is a bit of blood for a summon and Katsuyu is directly connected to the seal anyways so even after being bisected she will be able to summon Katsuya.


----------



## Ayala (Feb 15, 2018)

Santoryu said:


> welp. I guess it's time for me to jump on the Jiraiya=Pain bandwagon.
> 
> Still, if Kakashi was noted to be noticeably stronger than the rest of Konoha, which includes Sakura (who is supposed to surpass Tsunade or at least be comparable), I guess this finally puts the notion that Tsunade is Jiraiya's peer in combat to rest?
> 
> ...



-The source is me!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Architect (Feb 15, 2018)

Santoryu said:


> welp. I guess it's time for me to jump on the Jiraiya=Pain bandwagon.
> 
> Still, if Kakashi was noted to be noticeably stronger than the rest of Konoha, which includes Sakura (who is supposed to surpass Tsunade or at least be comparable), I guess this finally puts the notion that Tsunade is Jiraiya's peer in combat to rest?
> 
> ...


I anticipated this.


----------



## NamesClassified (Feb 15, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Even if she was bisected that's where Katsuya would come into play (she is capable of putting her back together and defending her in the process). A pseudo jinchuuriki had just as much chakra and has shown to be able to replicate a tailed beast bomb. A medical ninja like Sakura is always aware of her surroundings so he wouldn't be able to catch her off guard if Sasori couldn't.





SakuraLover16 said:


> I agree.
> 
> Katsuyu is the most durable summon for a reason. All it takes is a bit of blood for a summon and Katsuyu is directly connected to the seal anyways so even after being bisected she will be able to summon Katsuya.


Even if Katsuyu puts Sakura back together, she can't replenish Sakura's chakra reserves.

A Pseduo Jinchuriki with six tails was beaten by Sai and Ino ,when even Jiraiya and Orochimaru had some difficulty with just four so I don't think the tailed beast drug replicates an actual tailed beast massive chakra reserves to a tee. I mean Kido had Nine tails, so is Sakura stronger than Kurama? I'm not denying that Sakura's Creation Rebirth makes her more durable then Kakashi though.

Sasori caught her off guard plenty, she would have died if she didn't have an antidote. Besides comparing Kakashi's tactics which been proven effective against S rank Ninja vs Sasori, who had one fight with two A rank fighters at best is bad.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 15, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> Even if Katsuyu puts Sakura back together, she can't replenish Sakura's chakra reserves.
> 
> A Pseduo Jinchuriki with six tails was beaten by Sai and Ino ,when even Jiraiya and Orochimaru had some difficulty with just four so I don't think the tailed beast drug replicates an actual tailed beast massive chakra reserves to a tee. I mean Kido had Nine tails, so is Sakura stronger than Kurama? I'm not denying that Sakura's Creation Rebirth makes her more durable then Kakashi though.
> 
> Sasori caught her off guard plenty, she would have died if she didn't have an antidote. Besides comparing Kakashi's tactics which been proven effective against S rank Ninja vs Sasori, who had one fight with two A rank fighters at best is bad.


Why would Katsuyu need to replenish her reserves? The amount of chakra in the seal is ridiculous. Massive chakra reserves or not he was not an opponent to underestimate. She doesn't technically have to be stronger than Kurama because Kakashi isn't stronger than Kurama.


----------



## NamesClassified (Feb 15, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Why would Katsuyu need to replenish her reserves? The amount of chakra in the seal is ridiculous. Massive chakra reserves or not he was not an opponent to underestimate. She doesn't technically have to be stronger than Kurama because Kakashi isn't stronger than Kurama.


Being cut in half will take a massive toll on on Sakura's life force and by extension her chakra. You might be right about Sakura's chakra reserves being great enough, but who's to say Katsuyu could put Sakura back together alone? She needed Suigetsu's help to put Tsunade back in place. Putting that all aside why can't Kakashi just finish Sakura off before she perform the summoning hand-signs?

My point is real Tailed Beast> Pseudo Jinchuriki and real mountain busting Tailed Beast Balls> Pseudo ones. But let's say both attacks were equal, why does it matter in this particular fight?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 15, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> Being cut in half will take a massive toll on on Sakura's life force and by extension her chakra. You might be right about Sakura's chakra reserves being great enough, but who's to say Katsuyu could put Sakura back together alone? She needed Suigetsu's help to put Tsunade back in place. Putting that all aside why can't Kakashi just finish Sakura off before she perform the summoning hand-signs?
> 
> My point is real Tailed Beast> Pseudo Jinchuriki and real mountain busting Tailed Beast Balls> Pseudo ones. But let's say both attacks were equal, why does it matter in this particular fight?


Katsuyu would have been able to put Tsunade back together but she wanted the other Kage healed first also at this point Tsunade was low on reserves and the slug was multitasking with the other Kage. All it takes to summon is a bit of blood as shown by Tsunade in the fight against Madara. It doesn't matter about the tailed beast bomb it is just a testament to her durability and to prove the point that Kakashi can't take the punishment she can and survive. Plus we also haven't talked about her regular medical jutsu and the fact that she only needs one touch to end the fight.


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 15, 2018)

bunshin feint raikiri18* style gg 

kakashi is stronger, smarter, more experienced, cooler, better taijutsu, better ninjutsu, better speed, better genjutsu, better versatility, better weapon-usage, better hair, and better overall feats.

kakashi solos raikiri gg. bunshin feint. it's a gg!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 15, 2018)

Limbo said:


> -The source is me!!!



is that you?


----------



## Architect (Feb 15, 2018)

Santoryu said:


> better hair





Santoryu said:


> it's a





Santoryu said:


> hair





Santoryu said:


> gg!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ayala (Feb 15, 2018)

Santoryu said:


> is that you?



You like what you see?


----------



## NamesClassified (Feb 15, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Katsuyu would have been able to put Tsunade back together but she wanted the other Kage healed first also at this point Tsunade was low on reserves and the slug was multitasking with the other Kage. All it takes to summon is a bit of blood as shown by Tsunade in the fight against Madara. It doesn't matter about the tailed beast bomb it is just a testament to her durability and to prove the point that Kakashi can't take the punishment she can and survive. Plus we also haven't talked about her regular medical jutsu and the fact that she only needs one touch to end the fight.


Your speculating. The Slug can multiply and divide into enough pieces to accompany the injured Hidden Leaf ninja force, so I don't see why the slug couldn't put Tsunade together just because she was being occupied by the 4 kage. It can't be because Tsunades chakra was depleted because she puts Tsunade together despite the Sannins low chakra already.

Sakura has to sign the summons name in blood and utter Summoning Jutsu(maybe not say it) before she can summon. You don't think Kakashi can attack a bisected weakened Sakura before that with his speed? He could IMO. This is all disregarding the possibility of Lightning Cable cuttings her arms off.

I already conceded that Sakura is more durable.

She'll have to tag Kakashi directly to end the fight. Besides people are pretending Kakashi is a Taijutsu specialist and ignoring all of Ninjutsu prowess. Techniques like Water Dragon Bullet Technique or Shark Bomb can occupy Sakura shortly, and he's got numerous techniques to catch someone off guard like Mist Jutsu, Lightning Clone, Hidden Mole Jutsu and Headhunter Jutsu.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 15, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> Your speculating. The Slug can multiply and divide into enough pieces to accompany the injured Hidden Leaf ninja force, so I don't see why the slug couldn't put Tsunade together just because she was being occupied by the 4 kage. It can't be because Tsunades chakra was depleted because she puts Tsunade together despite the Sannins low chakra already.
> 
> Sakura has to sign the summons name in blood and utter Summoning Jutsu(maybe not say it) before she can summon. You don't think Kakashi can attack a bisected weakened Sakura before that with his speed? He could IMO. This is all disregarding the possibility of Lightning Cable cuttings her arms off.
> 
> ...


The slug was putting her back together but just slowly as I have said Tsunade had very little chakra remaining so she couldn't heal all the damage done to her spinal cord and such. She hadn't even put Tsunade together at this point.






I don't see why Sakura couldn't do this faster. Tsunade at this point had been fighting Susanoo clones for hours and healing fatal injuries also. After this, she proceeds to slam her hand on the ground summoning Katsuyu. I don't believe Kakashi would rush her in the middle of this jutsu because even if he is a second too slow he has to deal with a ten-story slug spewing gallons of acid on him.



Here is the definition of the technique: A highly concentrated acidic paste is suddenly released from the mouth. The acid boasts such high density and concentration that it is even capable of diluting stone, vaporizing it. Because there are no prerequisite moves to do before this techniques' activation, Katsuyu can easily strike quickly and catch an enemy off-guard with this attack.


----------



## NamesClassified (Feb 15, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> The slug was putting her back together but just slowly as I have said Tsunade had very little chakra remaining so she couldn't heal all the damage done to her spinal cord and such. She hadn't even put Tsunade together at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Firstly I want to point out that considering the Lightning Cables positioning, unless Sakura's waving her arms up like shes doing jumping jacks, those limbs will be casualties and she can't summon. The fact that he's taller then her is even worse.


In what universe won't Kakashi finish Sakura off right after he's bisected her? If he has knowledge of Creation Rebirth in this hypothetical battle(he should), he knows it's no joke and Kakashi is aware of Sakura's summoning abilities so why give her time to do.....anything. I stand firm in my belief that he'll be fast enough to get to her considering his speed has allowed him to blitz numerous S rank ninja and that fact that he'll be close as hell already. OP should have specified if the battle is with knowledge or not.

Are you arguing that his techniques aren't real or effective? If you want me to find pics or gif of him using the specific jutsu's i listed against credible characters, I can.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 15, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> Firstly I want to point out the that considering the Lightning Cables positioning, unless Sakura's waving her arms up like shes doing jumping jacks, those limbs will be casualties and she can't summon. The fact that he's taller then her is even worse.
> 
> 
> In what universe won't Kakashi finish Sakura off right after he's bisected her? If he has knowledge of Creation Rebirth in this hypothetical battle(he should), he knows it's no joke and Kakashi is aware of Sakura's summoning abilities so why give her time to do.....anything. I stand firm in my belief that he'll be fast enough to get to her considering his speed has allowed him to blitz numerous S rank ninja and that fact that he'll be close as hell already. OP should have specified if the battle is with knowledge or not.
> ...


I never said they aren't real or effective. The lightning cable isn't going to dice her so saying she is going to lose her arms makes no sense. Anyways he also can't change the direction of that jutsu if I'm not mistaken because like the other it requires precognition due to the speed he has to travel. Him being taller or not what stops her from jumping over it or sliding under it from the looks of that picture it seems to be level with his shoulder and doesn't look like it covers the space below or above it. I agree Sakura isn't fast in travel speed but her reflexes are top notch.






Also if she can't fully dodge something she'll just avoid a fatal hit because no matter how close he is she is still trained in evasion it doesn't help that the longer the battle goes on the worst of Kakashi is and its not just chakra and stamina wise Sakura would soon memorize his attack pattern which if we look at the fight against Sasori it doesn't take long. Anyways again summoning only takes a second and he has no way to deal with Katsuyu.


----------



## NamesClassified (Feb 16, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I never said they aren't real or effective. The lightning cable isn't going to dice her so saying she is going to lose her arms makes no sense. Anyways he also can't change the direction of that jutsu if I'm not mistaken because like the other it requires precognition due to the speed he has to travel. Him being taller or not what stops her from jumping over it or sliding under it from the looks of that picture it seems to be level with his shoulder and doesn't look like it covers the space below or above it. I agree Sakura isn't fast in travel speed but her reflexes are top notch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Lightning cable WILL DICE HER if it touches her. While he can't change the attacks direction(or at least didn't on panel) he can greatly extend its range large enough to rap around the Gedo Statue and jump around with it. The technique is surging with electricity above and below so she can't duck and he can jump at her if need be. If he uses Shiden to make Lightning Cable, the precog issue probably won't matter. 

Saying things like "avoid a fatal hit" or "trained in evasion" means little when she doesn't have feats aside from evading from, by Chiyo's own admission unfocused puppets. I mean all ninjas are "trained in evasion", but that don't mean they can. The only time she went up against someone credible in 1v1 alone (Shin) he tagged her while evading or parring all her attacks. Kakashi doesn't have a singular attack pattern, he's one of the series best tacticians, a versatile fighter, and is always changing his tactics up so good luck memorizing any pattern from him.

The anime/manga stated that controlling multiple puppets weakens your skill using them, evident by the fact that with ten puppets Chiyo was slaughtering Sassori's 100 despite being stalemated when he was using the Third Kazekage alone. The second Sasori's puppet numbers decreased Sakura almost got tagged by a puppet and needed to be saved by Chiyo. 


I can post many other instances in this battle where Chiyo save her from almost getting tagged. You should rewatch that fight IMO.

She's also has to deal with the numerous diversions by Kakashi. What's her answer to the Mist Jutsu? Whats stopping him from using a Water Jutsu as a conduit for his Shiden, especially since he can use it as a projectile. Sorry for the late post, getting images on here is hard as shit.


----------



## Architect (Feb 16, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> The Lightning cable WILL DICE HER if it touches her. While he can't change the attacks direction(or at least didn't on panel) he can greatly extend its range large enough to rap around the Gedo Statue and jump around with it. The technique is surging with electricity above and below so she can't duck and he can jump at her if need be. If he uses Shiden to make Lightning Cable, the precog issue probably won't matter.
> 
> Saying things like "avoid a fatal hit" or "trained in evasion" means little when she doesn't have feats aside from evading from, by Chiyo's own admission unfocused puppets. I mean all ninjas are "trained in evasion", but that don't mean they can. The only time she went up against someone credible in 1v1 alone (Shin) he tagged her while evading or parring all her attacks. Kakashi doesn't have a singular attack pattern, he's one of the series best tacticians, a versatile fighter, and is always changing his tactics up so good luck memorizing any pattern from him.
> 
> ...


he doesn't have mist in the manga.


----------



## Architect (Feb 16, 2018)

By the way I don't see Sakura even approaching Kakashi, since, besides her disadvantage in speed, she's gonna be repelled by the water wall and stuff. By the time she breaks the water formation with an air burst, she'll find herself pushed back and in worst cases paralyzed by electricity if Kakashi decides to pull something akin to what Darui did to Sasuke. If she manages to step close to him, she ends up damaged and paralyzed by shiden nagashi. Kakashi's has become one of the most terrifying opponents for cqc combatants.
P.S. Shiden Blade - Minus Sakura.
Raikiri kunai - Minus Sakura.
Shiden Eiso - Minus Sakura.
Lightning clone - Minus Sakura.
Raiju Tsuiga - Minus Sakura.
Water+whatever raiton technique - Minus Sakura.
Raiden is probably not that easy to catch the opponent with, but that's still - Minus Sakura.
Shiden Branches - takes a toll on her healing/chakra.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 16, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> The Lightning cable WILL DICE HER if it touches her. While he can't change the attacks direction(or at least didn't on panel) he can greatly extend its range large enough to rap around the Gedo Statue and jump around with it. The technique is surging with electricity above and below so she can't duck and he can jump at her if need be. If he uses Shiden to make Lightning Cable, the precog issue probably won't matter.
> 
> Saying things like "avoid a fatal hit" or "trained in evasion" means little when she doesn't have feats aside from evading from, by Chiyo's own admission unfocused puppets. I mean all ninjas are "trained in evasion", but that don't mean they can. The only time she went up against someone credible in 1v1 alone (Shin) he tagged her while evading or parring all her attacks. Kakashi doesn't have a singular attack pattern, he's one of the series best tacticians, a versatile fighter, and is always changing his tactics up so good luck memorizing any pattern from him.
> 
> ...


The precog situation does matter because he is likely not going to use such a taxing jutsu if its not a sure hit which when he used it on the Gedo statue he had his Sharingan also first you said it would bisect her and then dice her that makes no sense. Also, I hate when people try to bring up Sakura being controlled because Chiyo also admits sometime during the battle that Sakura didn't need her help. Chiyo also states that the more the other puppets are destroyed the stronger the remaining ones get. Also she didn't have the ability to control Sakura against the Iron sand and poison cloud. Just because you are a famous tactician doesn't mean you also don't have a pattern I gotta cut this short I'll finish on my phone.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 16, 2018)

Ok so wasn't Kakashi under the influence of the nine-tailed chakra cloak when he attacked the gedo statue. You are right all ninja are somewhat trained in evasion but not to the extent that Sakura is that is her main style of combat as a medical ninja she is expected to do so. In the 1v1 against shin you were talking about she was weakened in that battle but she wasn't trying to kill him anyways she also did land a git on him she just didn't enhance it with chakra that makes me stand by my point that she wanted to capture him. People are quick to discredit Sakura but she fought a person who killed the strongest Kazekage and then had to fight the puppet of him too. Sakura isn't stupid either she is also very tactical and usually thinks ahead when in a life threatening fight. Also if push comes to shove she can find a way around it or use Katsuyu to evade.


----------



## NamesClassified (Feb 16, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> The precog situation does matter because he is likely not going to use such a taxing jutsu if its not a sure hit which when he used it on the Gedo statue he had his Sharingan also first you said it would bisect her and then dice her that makes no sense. Also, I hate when people try to bring up Sakura being controlled because Chiyo also admits sometime during the battle that Sakura didn't need her help. Chiyo also states that the more the other puppets are destroyed the stronger the remaining ones get. Also she didn't have the ability to control Sakura against the Iron sand and poison cloud. Just because you are a famous tactician doesn't mean you also don't have a pattern I gotta cut this short I'll finish on my phone.





SakuraLover16 said:


> Ok so wasn't Kakashi under the influence of the nine-tailed chakra cloak when he attacked the gedo statue. You are right all ninja are somewhat trained in evasion but not to the extent that Sakura is that is her main style of combat as a medical ninja she is expected to do so. In the 1v1 against shin you were talking about she was weakened in that battle but she wasn't trying to kill him anyways she also did land a git on him she just didn't enhance it with chakra that makes me stand by my point that she wanted to capture him. People are quick to discredit Sakura but she fought a person who killed the strongest Kazekage and then had to fight the puppet of him too. Sakura isn't stupid either she is also very tactical and usually thinks ahead when in a life threatening fight. Also if push comes to shove she can find a way around it or use Katsuyu to evade.


I mean't if he uses Shiden as a connector instead of Lightning Cutter then tunnel vision wont matter, but since he can expand the range and manipulate it's shape even with Lightning Cutter she she'll still have issues avoiding it. Naruto didn't share chakra with Kakakshi when he attacked the Gedo Mazo. I'm not sure why your saying "the more the other puppets are destroyed the stronger the remaining ones get", thats pretty much what I said and was my point. The moment Sassori got on his A game Sakura's evasions skills couldn't stop her from getting tagged. I never brought up Chiyo controlling her, but you can't pretend like Chiyo didn't deflect some attacks that certainly would have tagged Sakura in that battle. They both put in work. If your changeing up your attack pattern constantly and forming new strategies which Kakashi does, then yes discerning a pattern will be immensely difficult.

Like I said being trained in evasion doesn't mean you can without feats backing her up because from what we've seen she can't contend with Kakashi in travel or combat speed. Sakura not only was uninjured when she fought Shin, but she specifically said "if I take you down everything will be settled". She made no mention of wanting to capture him and Sakura always uses her chakra enhanced fist as she doesn't possess raw strength like Tsunade. Being a Chunin and fighting Sassori is great, but the fact that that one fight is repeatedly brought up is indicative that Sakura's reaction and speed feats being short compared to Kakashi who not only has numerous feats of blitzing A/S rank characters, but a buck-load of Ninjutsu to catch her off guard.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 16, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> I mean't if he uses Shiden as a connector instead of Lightning Cutter then tunnel vision wont matter, but since he can expand the range and manipulate it's shape even with Lightning Cutter she she'll still have issues avoiding it. Naruto didn't share chakra with Kakakshi when he attacked the Gedo Mazo. I'm not sure why your saying "the more the other puppets are destroyed the stronger the remaining ones get", thats pretty much what I said and was my point. The moment Sassori got on his A game Sakura's evasions skills couldn't stop her from getting tagged. I never brought up Chiyo controlling her, but you can't pretend like Chiyo didn't deflect some attacks that certainly would have tagged Sakura in that battle. They both put in work. If your changeing up your attack pattern constantly and forming new strategies which Kakashi does, then yes discerning a pattern will be immensely difficult.
> 
> Like I said being trained in evasion doesn't mean you can without feats backing her up because from what we've seen she can't contend with Kakashi in travel or combat speed. Sakura not only was uninjured when she fought Shin, but she specifically said "if I take you down everything will be settled". She made no mention of wanting to capture him and Sakura always uses her chakra enhanced fist as she doesn't possess raw strength like Tsunade. Being a Chunin and fighting Sassori is great, but the fact that that one fight is repeatedly brought up is indicative that Sakura's reaction and speed feats being short compared to Kakashi who not only has numerous feats of blitzing A/S rank characters, but a buck-load of Ninjutsu to catch her off guard.


I agree with most of what you said but she never truly tried to kill him just incapacitate him she connected two hits one with her fist but she didn't put any chakra towards it or he would have died.


----------



## NamesClassified (Feb 16, 2018)

Architect said:


> he doesn't have mist in the manga.


My bad.


----------



## NamesClassified (Feb 16, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I agree with most of what you said but she never truly tried to kill him just incapacitate him she connected two hits one with her fist but she didn't put any chakra towards it or he would have died.


Keep in mind i'm only going by the animated fight, but the only time she connected a blow was a headbutt. She did land a face punch, but only because of Sasuke's teleportation ability. Considering the fact that she resorted to using paper bombs, it's hard to believe she had no killer intent. All of Sakura's punches have chakra infused, thats why she's so strong. I'm not saying he's definitively stronger, but in that 30 second fight he outmaneuvered her.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 16, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> Keep in mind i'm only going by the animated fight, but the only time she connected a blow was a headbutt. She did land a face punch, but only because of Sasuke's teleportation ability. Considering the fact that she resorted to using paper bombs, it's hard to believe she had no killer intent. All of Sakura's punches have chakra infused, thats why she's so strong. I'm not saying he's definitively stronger, but in that 30 second fight he outmaneuvered her.


No, she also punched him in the stomach but she also had to evade his shuriken and counter-attacked with a pillar.


----------



## NamesClassified (Feb 16, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> No, she also punched him in the stomach but she also had to evade his shuriken and counter-attacked with a pillar.


No she didn't land a stomach punch. Where both referring to episode 23 right? Rewatch the fight here and if you do see the punch tell me when.


----------



## FlamingRain (Feb 16, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> Rewatch the fight here and if you do see the punch tell me when.



It's like 7 seconds through the video.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 16, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> No she didn't land a stomach punch. Where both referring to episode 23 right? Rewatch the fight here and if you do see the punch tell me when.


Yeah 6-7 seconds slow it down to half speed or slower so you can see it a bit easier.


----------



## NamesClassified (Feb 16, 2018)

FlamingRain said:


> It's like 7 seconds through the video.





SakuraLover16 said:


> Yeah 6-7 seconds slow it down to half speed or slower so you can see it a bit easier.


I slowed it down to 0.25x and still can't see where Sakura hit's Shin in the stomach, only the headbutt. Maybe i'm trippin. Still believe the paper bomb proves she had killer intent.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 16, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> I slowed it down to 0.25x and still can't see where Sakura hit's Shin in the stomach, only the headbutt. Maybe i'm trippin. Still believe the paper bomb proves she had killer intent.


I don't think so I think she put the paper bomb there because she was thinking ahead. The only time she showed a bit of killing intent (which she still didn't have) was when Shin first attacked her family which she still didn't kill him even though she was capable.


----------



## NamesClassified (Feb 16, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I don't think so I think she put the paper bomb there because she was thinking ahead. The only time she showed a bit of killing intent (which she still didn't have) was when Shin first attacked her family which she still didn't kill him even though she was capable.


Thinking ahead? Paper bombs make people explode, whatever reason Sakura put it there she knows blown up=dead which means she had little reservations about killing. There's also a possibility that Shin is just durable enough to tank Sakura's punch(still half dead after). We know that Orochimaru could survive some of Tsunade's punches and Shin was his test subject.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 16, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> Thinking ahead? Paper bombs make people explode, whatever reason Sakura put it there she knows blown up=dead which means she had little reservations about killing. There's also a possibility that Shin is just durable enough to tank Sakura's punch(still half dead after). We know that Orochimaru could survive some of Tsunade's punches and Shin was his test subject.


Shin does not equal Orochi's level of durability to say so would be extremely incorrect. Let's be honest if a paperbomb couldn't kill Sakura at point blank range why would it kill anyone else. If she wanted him dead he wouldn't have survived their first encounter.


----------



## NamesClassified (Feb 17, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Shin does not equal Orochi's level of durability to say so would be extremely incorrect. Let's be honest if a paperbomb couldn't kill Sakura at point blank range why would it kill anyone else. If she wanted him dead he wouldn't have survived their first encounter.


We don't know how durable Shin is, but we knew he was genetically modified by Orochirmaru and Shin took it further. Why wouldn't she strike the man seriously, the man who just stabbed Naruto and proceeded to try to KILL HER DAUGHTER? It's nonsensical. She has virtually no reason to keep him alive.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 17, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> We don't know how durable Shin is, but we knew he was genetically modified by Orochirmaru and Shin took it further. Why wouldn't she strike the man seriously, the man who just stabbed Naruto and proceeded to try to KILL HER DAUGHTER? It's nonsensical. She has virtually no reason to keep him alive.


She wanted to capture him didn't you notice that the final hit she landed on him wasn't fatal. I'm pretty sure they were planning on taking him back to the leaf for more questioning if it wasn't for that he would have been red mist.


----------



## NamesClassified (Feb 17, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> She wanted to capture him didn't you notice that the final hit she landed on him wasn't fatal. I'm pretty sure they were planning on taking him back to the leaf for more questioning if it wasn't for that he would have been red mist.


Sakura ain't an active ninja, so she isn't privy to intel on Shin or plans to capture anyone. The only thing she knew was that he was trying to kill her daughter, so why not go for a fatal blow? Why capture him?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 17, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> Sakura ain't an active ninja, so she isn't privy to intel on Shin or plans to capture anyone. The only thing she knew was that he was trying to kill her daughter, so why not go for a fatal blow? Why capture him?


What makes you think she isn't an active ninja her current rank is jonin and she is basically the director of the hospital. Why wouldn't she plan to capture him he has somehow made an army of clones and wants to revive the akatsuki I think that's more than enough reason to take him back for questioning. The thing is the blow was near fatal and he was incapacitated there would be no gain from stomping his head in and still being ignorant.


----------



## hbcaptain (Jan 6, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> _Kishimoto interview translation_
> 
> Q: Kakashi became Hokage before Naruto?
> 
> ...


Can you give us the source of that ?
This sounds very interesting.


----------



## Topace (Jan 6, 2019)

Sakura whoops his ass.


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 6, 2019)

hbcaptain said:


> Can you give us the source of that ?
> This sounds very interesting.



Sorry dude. It was a joke 

But it sounds like something he would say


----------



## Speedyamell (Jan 6, 2019)

NamesClassified said:


> Sakura ain't an active ninja, so she isn't privy to intel on Shin or plans to capture anyone. The only thing she knew was that he was trying to kill her daughter, so why not go for a fatal blow? Why capture him?


Sakura wasn't going for a fatal blow. She was aware that sasuke needed him for info:


Its the same reason naruto and sasuke didn't make lethal moves as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tri (Jan 6, 2019)

Sakura overwhelms Kakashi and takes the win pretty handily here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Topace (Jan 6, 2019)

Speedyamell said:


> Sakura wasn't going for a fatal blow. She was aware that sasuke needed him for info:
> 
> 
> Its the same reason naruto and sasuke didn't make lethal moves as well.


/endthread.


——- 

Kakashi isn’t in Sakura league it’s absolutely foolish to state other wise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prince Idonojie (Jan 6, 2019)

Speedyamell said:


> Sakura wasn't going for a fatal blow. She was aware that sasuke needed him for info:
> 
> 
> Its the same reason naruto and sasuke didn't make lethal moves as well.


In hindsight, it's pretty impressive how Sakura, holding back with CES as to not kill as well as not activating strength of 100, was able to fight MS adult Shin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Jan 6, 2019)

Prince Idonojie said:


> In hindsight, it's pretty impressive how Sakura, holding back with CES as to not kill as well as not activating strength of 100, was able to fight MS adult Shin.


Yeah..
Let's not also forget that she was hospitalized prior and literally had to fly the window to escape


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 6, 2019)

Topace said:


> /endthread.
> 
> 
> ——-
> ...



I mean, Kakashi would have to demote himself drastically to be on Sakura's level. I'd say you're correct.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 6, 2019)

Kakashi becomes her slave


----------

